# Windows cannot log you on because your profile cannot be loaded



## ljCharlie

I just joined a workstation to a Windows 2003 Server domain server. Everything works fine except when a domain user logs into the workstation, I get this error popup.

Windows cannot log you on because your profile cannot be loaded. Check that you are connected to the network, or that your network is functioning correctly. If this problem persists, contact your network administrator. 


DETAIL - The system cannot find the file specified. 

The Application Event log shows the following:

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Userenv
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1500
Date: 4/2/2008
Time: 8:51:51 AM
User: myDomain\station2
Computer:	STATION2
Description:
Windows cannot log you on because your profile cannot be loaded. Check that you are connected to the network, or that your network is functioning correctly. If this problem persists, contact your network administrator. 

DETAIL - The system cannot find the file specified. 

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


I don't use roaming profile so I'm not sure why the workstation kept asking for a profile to be loaded. The Windows 2003 Server does not show anything in the Event Log regarding this problem. None of the domain users can login to this workstation that I just joined to the domain.


----------



## Nuwan

go to the PC and check under documents and setting, "default user" is there. If default user account is deleted this error comes.


----------



## ljCharlie

You may be right. I must have mistakenly deleted. All Users is there but not the Default User. How do I recreate the Default User profile?


----------



## ljCharlie

Nuwan said:


> go to the PC and check under documents and setting, "default user" is there. If default user account is deleted this error comes.


Problem solved. Thanks so much! How did you know it was the Default User profile that was causing the problem. I have posted on several forums and no one seems to know it is.

Again, thanks so much!


----------



## Nuwan

Good u have sorted it. your error says profile and etc.... thats how i thought its default user.

good day man


----------



## NOA

ljCharlie said:


> Windows cannot log you on because your profile cannot be loaded. Check that you are connected to the network, or that your network is functioning correctly. If this problem persists, contact your network administrator.
> 
> 
> DETAIL - The system cannot find the file specified.
> 
> The Application Event log shows the following:
> 
> Event Type:	Error
> -----
> Event ID:	1500
> -----
> 
> Windows cannot log you on because your profile cannot be loaded. Check that you are connected to the network, or that your network is functioning correctly. If this problem persists, contact your network administrator.
> 
> DETAIL - The system cannot find the file specified.
> 
> For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


HI, 

I have the same mistake. But with Citrix when it comes to a number of connections 48, the number 49 falls and gives this error. :4-dontkno

Thank you for help!


----------



## network finder

great answer by ur answer i resolve the problem in my company ....thank u alot keep updating guy's /////////////////ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## ithmr

NOA said:


> HI,
> 
> I have the same mistake. But with Citrix when it comes to a number of connections 48, the number 49 falls and gives this error. :4-dontkno
> 
> Thank you for help!


Hi there!

I have the same error with my Terminal Server. Hope you could help me guys. Thanks. God bless


----------



## 2xg

*ithmr* Please create a new Thread for you issue and someone will be assisting you. This Thread is an old one.


> Hi there!
> 
> I have the same error with my Terminal Server. Hope you could help me guys. Thanks. God bless


Thread Closed!


----------

